# When do you stop pumping at work?



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey mamas,

I have a 12-month-old who stays home with his papa (until a few months ago I was the at-home parent). I work a pretty casual schedule - my husband likes to joke that we have "half a job" between us. I'm away from my baby usually about 5 hours a day, often less, sometimes a bit more, usually four days a week. I pump while I'm away from him, but the milk is kind of an afterthought in his daytime diet right now. Overall, though, I would say that breastmilk is still a significant part of his nutrition - we cosleep, and he nurses at night, during the morning before I leave, during the afternoon and evening when I'm home, etc.

SO. Here is my question: how much longer do I need to tell my brain I have to keep up the pumping? If you pumped and breastfed your older baby, at what point did you feel comfortable dropping the daytime bottles of milk and just nursing him or her when you were around?

Just to be clear, I will pump as long as I need to! I don't like the pump much and my body doesn't like to let down for it. Overall I think my supply is great, but the pump, ech. So I'm looking for ways to tell myself there's an end to my relationship with the machine...


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

I stopped pumping at work when my son was a little over 14 months old. I too had stopped responding to the pump and he was eating more solids. I was afraid it would affect my supply and it did but I also found out a month or so later that I was pregnant so that too affected my supply.


----------



## EmilyG (Dec 2, 2009)

WIth my first I went from pumping three times during a 12-hour shift, to once a day during my lunch break at 12 months, and then stopped pumping at work all together when she was about 15 months old. At that time she was basically just nursing first thing in the morning, at nap time, and bedtime, and she was eating table food well. My second is 15 months old now, but isn't really eating much table food yet, so I'm still trying to get out to pump at least twice during a 12 hour shift.

So, basically I think it depends more on the baby and how they're doing with solid foods and need for pumped milk than an age. With you only being gone 5 hours and him not seeming to really need the bottle I'd say you could stop pumping any time and just nurse before and after work.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I pumped every 2.5-3 hrs at work till DS was 13 months. Then I was home for the summer and bfed on demand (many times a day). Since going back to work in August, I have not pumped except when I went away on business. I go from about 8:00-3:00 without problems, although I am feeling VERY antsy by the time I leave. I've never been blessed in the supply dept, so I don't have any problems with plugged ducts, engorgement etc. If my supply is lower, it doesn't seem to bother DS; he nurses just like he always has when we're together.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I stopped pumping when DD was 15 months, I was two months pregnant and was only getting one oz in the 10 hours I was away, and DD was refusing her bottle 4 out of 5 days, so I figured there wasn't any reason to keep pumping.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Twelve months, to the day. I celebrated it! We went on to nurse whenever together for six months after that. It's okay to give yourself a break if you're ready. If not, pump away! But you've made it this far, it's okay to feel fine with whatever you decide.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

At abou 11 months. I finally gave up pumping when DS simply refused to drink pumped milk at daycare, and it was probably because of lipase. THAT was a PITA to deal with, and even when I did the scalding (in a bottle warmer, under my desk, 2-3 times a day, for an hour each time) he wouldn't drink it.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

I am nursing/pumping for my 3-month-old now, but with my older sons, I pumped until 12 months and then just breastfed at home after that.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I feel so relieved that an end can be in sight!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i stopped yesterday! dd is 13 mos old today  what a great day!

just watch yourself and get plenty of rest.. i tried to stop a month and a half ago and wasn't sleeping well. i came down with mastitis.. i really think it was more the lack of sleep than anything that contributed, but see how full you are feeling as you try to quit.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

18 months here for both kids. But I work long days, full time, and have a lot of related "issues." I've seen too many stories of early weaning because of stopping pumping so I want to be safe.

But I think 12m is reasonable. And don't forget pumping is about 1) feeding your baby while away, 2) maintaining your supply while away, and 3) depends on your supply, pumping schedule, work schedule, and breastfeedng goals. If I worked short shifts at random times I wouldn't be as worried. But I am away for long stretches of time, often. I can't maintain a supply without frequent pumping.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I stopped around 15 months first two times. At 12 months I started reducing the times I pumped slowly, until just one time an then zero.

I could just nurse them in the weekend without supplementing after that. I work full time, away for about.9 hours a day.

Carma


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

When you stop pumping at a year, does the babe get cows milk (or some other kind of non human milk) or what to drink?

I am away from home 10 hours total in the day. At 8 and a half months now, she still drinks 12 ounces of breastmilk while I am gone. She has no real interest in food, just taking tastes here and there.

I would like to stop pumping at work at one year, or at least cut my two pumps down to one. But what shall she drink? If she can have cows milk, I am fine with that as she does dairy fine and we get very good cows milk.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Usually mothers can stop pumping at around 10 months if they sleep with their baby and their baby nurses at night.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JudiAU*
> 
> But I think 12m is reasonable. And don't forget pumping is about 1) feeding your baby while away, 2) maintaining your supply while away, and 3) depends on your supply, pumping schedule, work schedule, and breastfeedng goals. If I worked short shifts at random times I wouldn't be as worried. But I am away for long stretches of time, often. I can't maintain a supply without frequent pumping.


Right, that's the thing. We're all so different! And even baby to baby our bodies can react differently. It really is an adventure.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreverinbluejeans*
> 
> Usually mothers can stop pumping at around 10 months if they sleep with their baby and their baby nurses at night.


I sleep with my baby and she nurses about 2 to 4 times in the night. Should I just switch to cows milk for her bottles once I stop pumping?


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

I stopped at 10 months, DS was eating solids and I was able to come home and nurse at lunch so I was only gone for 4 hours at a time. My supply adjusted quickly. It was such freedom to give up pumping.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I stopped at 13 months and replaced breastmilk with cows milk for daytime. (In theory, but he never really took to it, although he does appear to have reconsidered, almost a year later). 10 months sounds a little early for *replacing* BM with cows milk (I think my pediatrician recommends 1 year, and to supplement with formula earlier than that.)


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm pumping once a day at 18 months. If I don't I'm sure I'll get mastitis. DS nurses too often when he's with me for me not to pump when I'm at work.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I stopped at 13 months and I was away for 9 hours, I think you can stop anytime, but definitely wean yourself from the pump gradually to avoid problems. I know when I dropped the last pumping session, I moved it back in the day gradually and reduced the amount gradually until I was done. Congratulations on all the pumping you have done!


----------



## Fhnyc (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been pumping three sessions at work to keep up supply and my baby will be 12 month old in two weeks. She loves solids but is allergic to dairy (triggers eczema in her). We nurse once or twice when I get home and a couple of times at night and then in the morning. I would love to stop pumping too but since she won't be having milk is it alright for her to mainly rely just on solids while I am away? I am away for up to 11 hrs.


----------

